# طلب مساعدة في تصميم وحدة لانتاج البنزين



## زينب السعد (18 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء مساعدتي في تصميم وحده لانتاج البنزين مع الشكر والتقدير:31:


----------



## bachir az (21 مايو 2007)

pour ce qui est des dessein technique je suis la pour te donner ce que je peut domage que je m'exprime que en français


----------



## bachir az (21 مايو 2007)

:15: :1: :77:


----------



## زينب السعد (21 مايو 2007)

Hi
Im Sorry I Cant Understand Your Language 
Thank U


----------



## اسم مخالف 20 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

كيفك زينب..أولا حددي طلبك ..يعني شو بدك بهلموضوع علشان نقدر نساعدك..ودمتي لنا.:56::56:


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليك يا زينب انا مهندس اعمل في شركة لتكرير النفط وفي نفس الاختصاص يعني في وحدة انتاج البنزين وتحسينه ساكون في عونك اطلبي ما تشائين انشاء الله سابذل قصارى جهدي لرفدك0 لكن لا اعرف كيف ابدا معك وماذا تريدين بالضبط انتظر ردك


----------



## احمدالربيعي (4 يناير 2009)

بعد السلام مانوع هذه الوحده fccاو وحدة هدرجه او ازمره او hcc وكذلك ما نوع التغذيه الداخله ومانوع ماتحتاجين بحث نظري او تطويري او دراسة


----------



## علاالموسوي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

